# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Vendita Auto Usata A Ditta Tedesca

## titilla76

Buongiorno, espongo un quesito.
Un cliente , deve vendere un'auto.
All'atto dell'acquisto l'iva non è stata scaricata ( 100% indetraibile ).
L'acquirente è una società tedesca e l'auto andrà in Germania .
La fattura come deve essere emessa??? con Iva ? Esente 10 Lettera 27/quinquies ?? Non imponibile art. 41 ??? :Confused: 
Devo predisporre il modello INTRASTAT vendite?? :Confused:    
Ringrazio in anticipo

----------


## Speedy

> Buongiorno, espongo un quesito.
> Un cliente , deve vendere un'auto.
> All'atto dell'acquisto l'iva non è stata scaricata ( 100% indetraibile ).
> L'acquirente è una società tedesca e l'auto andrà in Germania .
> La fattura come deve essere emessa??? con Iva ? Esente 10 Lettera 27/quinquies ?? Non imponibile art. 41 ???
> Devo predisporre il modello INTRASTAT vendite??
> Ringrazio in anticipo

  1- Se l'auto ha meno di sei mesi di vita ed ha percorso meno di 6.000 km si tratta di una cessione intracomunitaria (l'auto è considerata nuova) 
2- Se l'auto ha più di sei mesi di vita ed ha percorso più di 6.000 km si tratta di una vendita in regime del margine, tenuto conto che l'iva all'origine non è stata detratta 
3- Dò per scontato che non sia stato richiesto il rimborso del 40% dell'iva, altrimenti le cose cambiano 
Sia nel primo che nel secondo caso va compilato il modello intrastat in quanto sia il venditore sia il compratore sono soggetti iva. 
Ciao

----------


## titilla76

> 1- Se l'auto ha meno di sei mesi di vita ed ha percorso meno di 6.000 km si tratta di una cessione intracomunitaria (l'auto &#232; considerata nuova) 
> 2- Se l'auto ha pi&#249; di sei mesi di vita ed ha percorso pi&#249; di 6.000 km si tratta di una vendita in regime del margine, tenuto conto che l'iva all'origine non &#232; stata detratta 
> 3- D&#242; per scontato che non sia stato richiesto il rimborso del 40&#37; dell'iva, altrimenti le cose cambiano 
> Sia nel primo che nel secondo caso va compilato il modello intrastat in quanto sia il venditore sia il compratore sono soggetti iva. 
> Ciao

  Sollevo un dubbio : leggevo che sono escluse dal regime del margine le cessioni di beni acquistati con addebito dell'Iva . In questo caso l'iva &#232; stata addebitata, solo che era iva indetraibile e quindi non &#232; stata scaricata.
L'auto ha percorso piu' di 6000 km.
p.s. NOn &#232; stato richiesto il rimborso dell'iva
Grazie ancora

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Buongiorno, espongo un quesito.
> Un cliente , deve vendere un'auto.
> All'atto dell'acquisto l'iva non è stata scaricata ( 100% indetraibile ).
> L'acquirente è una società tedesca e l'auto andrà in Germania .
> La fattura come deve essere emessa??? con Iva ? Esente 10 Lettera 27/quinquies ?? Non imponibile art. 41 ???
> Devo predisporre il modello INTRASTAT vendite??   
> Ringrazio in anticipo

  Quando è stata acquistata l'auto e da chi?
Com'è la fattura di chi ha venduto l'auto (imponibile ed iva)?
Claudio.

----------


## titilla76

> Quando è stata acquistata l'auto e da chi?
> Com'è la fattura di chi ha venduto l'auto (imponibile ed iva)?
> Claudio.

  l'auto è stata acquistata nel 2005 da una SNC.
la fattura è IMPONIBILE + IVA 20%

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> l'auto è stata acquistata nel 2005 da una SNC.
> la fattura è IMPONIBILE + IVA 20%

  Ma l'iva è stata calcolata sul 100% del prezzo di vendita oppure sul 10-15%?
E perchè l'iva sull'acquisto è stata considerata totalmente indetraibile?
Claudio.

----------


## titilla76

> Ma l'iva è stata calcolata sul 100% del prezzo di vendita oppure sul 10-15%?
> E perchè l'iva sull'acquisto è stata considerata totalmente indetraibile?
> Claudio.

  l'iva è stata calcolata sul 100 . non so perchè è stata calcolata completamente indetraibile. 
Noi siamo i curatori fallimentari e adesso dobbiamo vedere l'auto....... 
Titilla

----------


## Speedy

> l'iva è stata calcolata sul 100 . non so perchè è stata calcolata completamente indetraibile. 
> Noi siamo i curatori fallimentari e adesso dobbiamo vedere l'auto....... 
> Titilla

  Confermo le mie affermazioni del 23.10

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> l'iva è stata calcolata sul 100 . non so perchè è stata calcolata completamente indetraibile. 
> Noi siamo i curatori fallimentari e adesso dobbiamo vedere l'auto....... 
> Titilla

  Anche se l'auto ha più di 6.000 km ed è quindi considerata usata, non credo ci siano i presupposti (soggettivi) per applicare il regime del margine (vedi art. 36, DL n. 41/1995).
Credo che la soluzione migliore sia quella di fare una normale fattura di cessione intracomunitaria.
Claudio.

----------

